

WineHive: The Most Space Efficient Wine Rack That Expands Infinitely - patrickcalderon
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/johnpaulick/winehive-modular-wine-rack-perfect-gifts-for-wine?ref=nav_search

======
jack-r-abbit
That is slick! Too pricey for me but super nice looking.

